# Replacing Windows



## ITE (Mar 5, 2005)

Is this a new company? I've read several articles and books that suggest to new companies to use work performed for customers as advertisement for new customers. The builder would offer a discount to the customer in exchange for them allowing or showing other customers the work quality of the builder for a specific time, such as a year or whatever is agreed upon. I've never attempted this before, though about it though. Doesn't seem like a bad idea. Maybe this is what they are attempting to do.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

I have given this kind of discount to clients that happened to live in a prime location, with lots of street traffic going by for siding and windows. My rules are it needs to be a total exterior face lift, doing new windows in a house with old crappy looking siding on it, doesn't reflect all that well on my company. I keep a sign in the front of the house for 6 months. Generally give a 10% discount on the labor end of it, the material is going to cost me what it cost me regardless. 

As far as the price quote you got on new windows, $1000 a window sounds real high unless these are large windows that have to be custom made. You can buy and have excellent windows installed for considerably less in my neck of the woods anyway.

Can't say that I've heard of the brand you mentioned in your post. My advice would be to do your homework, all of the major manufacturer's have websites that will give you all the science and nuts and bolts of modern window manufacturing. I actually buy alot of windows thru my local lumber yard that are made by a small company in my state and are only marketed within the region. The quality is just as good as any national company for alot less cost per unit.

But like I say definitely do your homework and compare apples to apples. Search out the product specs on the different websites. I've included some links below that will be good sources of information, do a search and you'll find many other window companies. Also talk to your local lumber yard about regional brands they carry, like I say many times they are just as good for less money, although warranties might not be quite as good.

Certainteed

Anderson

Pella


Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

Their web site seems legitimate. I assume you've gone there? I notice they offer a 20% discount online.


----------



## dgrab (May 9, 2005)

Just as a reference, I replaced my windows in in my 20 year old townhouse (13 windows) with Andersen double-hung 200 series windows. They were (on average) about $300 each for the window itself. 
Also, approx. 70-80% of heat loss is not thru the window, but around it. If you can pull off the trim and check the insulation, there is a spray called 'Great Stuff' that does an awesome job filling in gaps. I'd say that if the windows aren't rotted on the sills and you get a tight closure (weather-stripping) this may be an effective solution for you....


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Angelique,
Housedoc gave good advise. Also if there is a Home Improvement Show scheduled for your area, you should find various window manufacturers with displays for your examination. $5000.00 to $4000.00 for 5 windows does sound too steep. That is a salesman ploy to get you to sign their contract right away. It appears that he wants to install what is called replacement windows. They are easy to install. Takes about an hour with a experience person per window. Todays windows are superior then what was offered 20 years ago. For some reason they were failing prematurely a few years after installation.

Usually, you will find one or both of the following windows at any showroom or discount store.
Replacement Windows: These are the easy installs. Only the sash is removed.
Full Windows: These come with a new frame that requires that the old frame be taken out. ( More labor time equals more cost).
Make sure you know what you are getting. My guess is that you only need replacement windows being that your existing frames should still be in good shape.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

*I'm in the process*

I just bought new replacement windows for my house they will be installed this week. Simonton reflections 5300 to cover all windows EXCEPT for big window in living room. That cost me 1800 for five nice casements 4 crank out. We just had a big discussion on this. Simonton makes the best replacement window for the money. I had to go with reflections because that what was offered in my area. Grumpy said he would have no problem with the 5300 being installed in his house that was good enough for me. 10 windows 1875 dollars plus the big window in living room which was 1800 total was around 3600. All windows low e glass. Patio door 500. I think your paying way to much.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Oh*

My House Was Built In 63


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Angelique*

SIMONTON PRISM PLATINUM OR SIMONTON REFLECTIONS 5500 OR 5300. I WENT WITH THE 5300 BECAUSE THEY WERE A LITTLE CHEAPER THAN THE 5500 BUT STILL A EXCELLENT REPLACEMENT WINDOW. THEY DIDN'T OFFER THE PRISM PLATINUM IN MY AREA AND I DIDN'T WANT TO GO UP NORTH AND HAVE TO PAY TO HAVE THEM DELIVERED. MY CONTRACTOR SAID HE WOULD PICK UP FOR FREE SEEING HOW THEY WERE IN OUR AREA. OPEN UP THE YELLOW PAGES SEE IF ANYBODY OFFERS SIMONTON REPLACEMENT WINDOWS IF NOT GO TO THERE WEBSITE ENTER YOUR ZIP AND A DEALER NEAR YOU WILL COME UP. YOU SHOULD DEFINATELY GET A ESTIMATE FOR SIMONTON BEFORE PROCEEDING ANY FUTHER. ANDERSON IS A EXCELLENT WINDOW WHEN I PRICED THEM THEY WERE KIND OF A BUDGET BREAKER. www.simonton.com


----------

